# Film Composing Timing



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi I'm coming into Film Composing. How do you ever get the timing right when changing from an emotional to a happy to an excite?
I always experience the tempo not sounding right, the signature messed up....
Any tips I should follow?

How does film composing actually works in the industry nowadays? What do you do to interact with the editor?

Sorry if I'm asking question that vary too many things. I'd like to know the base of it first


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 12, 2017)

It depends 

When the scene suddenly changes it's mood you have to adapt to it - but there shouldn't be a jump in tempo, the rhythm of the picture should more or less stay.

About the signature messing up - just throw in an odd measure to set your downbeat right (e.g. a 2/4 for one measure or the like). There shouldn't be aprupt changes, although they can have their place. E.g. Inna comedy, where the character suddenly becomes happy at a funeral or the like. Decide how it should sound.


----------

